# HELP! I want fish but I know nothing!



## xLucyx (Oct 27, 2018)

Recently I have been thinking about getting some pet fish. I know little to nothing and was hoping I could find some help from the experienced fish owners on here! Any and all advise is welcome and greatly appreciated!!

*Sidenote*: I might be getting given a 16 litre fish tank and was wondering how many fish could I put in there while keeping all fish comfortable and healthy?


----------



## ramenBowl (Apr 16, 2019)

HEYHEYHEY I know this post was made in October, but I hope you'll take me on this if you see it!
16 liters is roughly 4 gallons right? I suggest getting a betta fish! Hear me out!
I own 3, and they're an absolute joy even as an experienced keeper. They're easy to care for and treat and diagnose when sick, and there's a wide variety of colors and tails and shapes and sizes for everyone! But every betta has the grumpy old man look haha. 
Don't use heavy flow, everything about bettas is easily accessible online just from even google searches. Don't purchase from your local walmart or simple appliance store unless it's the only place where you live, though. 
Use soft plants if buying plastics (aka silk fake plants) or use real ones, and monitor if the decor you put in is hard or sharp, and monitor if it tears their fins. Don't ever put multiple together, they like being alone. If you use fakes, make sure to purchase air tubing lines, a air pump, and an airstone for oxygen. And get a heater! They're tropical, and they like it moderate temperature. Make sure any filter or heater you purchase fits the size of your tank, and make sure not to treat him/her for any diseases unless you've diagnosed.
Have fun!


----------

